# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të maskojmë adresat URL

## benseven11

Maskimi i URL adresave nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje fshehje e paraqitjes se vertete te nje adrese URL.Psh mund te maskosh paraqitjen reale te adreses se forumit shqiptar
www.forumishqiptar.com duke e zevendesuar kete adrese te klikushme me nje shkronje te vetme alfabeti te klikushme,me nje fjale te vetme te klikushme,ose me nje
shprehje shume te gjate,qe ketu e deri ne Berat.lol
Dy rastet me te perdorshme te futjes se adresave nga perdorusit jane emailat.Shkembehen adresa interneti,skedare midis shoqerise.Rasti i dyte jane forumet ku postohen linksa adresash.Marrim rastin e pare.Si te fusim adresa te maskuara ne emailat qe dergojme?
Serverat e emailave me te njohur ne internet si Yahoo mail,
Hotmail,Lycos etj kane funksione,butona perdorimi pothuaj te njejte.Keshtu qe nese meson se si behet ne nje email,nuk do kete problem te perdoret edhe ne emaila te tjere.Supozojme se do dergohet me email nga yahoo adresa e faqes se forumit shqiptar e maskuar me fjalen"ketu", e klikushme kuptohet.
Hapet emaili ne yahoo dhe klikohet ne butonin harto nje email(compose).Do dergohet teksti "shiko kete faqe"ose teksti "shkarko ketu" ku fjala" faqe" ose "ketu" do zevendesoje adresen e forumit shqiptar.Perpara se te shkruash fjalen faqe ose ketu ne yahoo,klik ne shkronjat lart *B* ose _I_(italik) ose butonin U.Pas kesaj klik ne menune lart djathtas ku shkruan zgjidh ngjyren e shkronjes(select color).Aty zgjedh nje ngjyre,psh e zeze ose blu.Pasi ke bere keto shkruan fjalen faqe ose ketu.

----------


## benseven11

Metode tjeter.
Mund te futesh si tekst ne email kodin me poshte.
Fut [ perpara url=fut adresen wwww]ketu[/url] (nqs do perdoresh fjalen ketu si maske per klikim.)
Ne vend te fjales ketu mund te perdoresh fjale te tjera
si fjalet shkarko,faqe e bukur,nje emer artisti nqs adresa ka material per nje artist,fjalen azhurnim nqs adresa ka te beje me ndoje azhurnim,fjalen drajver,nqs adresa ka nje drajver etj.

----------


## benseven11

Si te postojme adresa te maskuara faqesh,linksa shkarkimi,linksa fotografish,kengesh,video etj ne forum?
Supozojme se do postosh ne forum tekstin'Skedarin e ke ketu"Fjala "ketu" do jete e klikushme dhe do fshehe adresen e forumit shqiptar.Pra kur te klikohet ne fjalen "ketu" do hapet faqja e forumit shqiptar.Rruga qe ndiqet,ne figurat ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati si ne figuren me poshte.Mund te maskosh adresa URL duke i zevendesuar adresat e verteta me adresa te tjera qe jane me te shkurtera se sa origjinalet.
Shiko faqet tinyurl.com,ose snipurl.com
Te keto faqe mjafton te futesh nje adrese faqeje dhe adresa e faqes transformohet ne nje adrese tjeter me te shkurter.Psh http://www.forumishqiptar.com shkurtohet dhe transformohet ne adresen e re http://tinyurl.com/3c5cex

----------


## arbeni_al

Rrofsh Beno 

*kliko ketu*

----------

